# The dependency service or group failed to start.



## Lisie (Jul 26, 2007)

A few days ago, my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1520 running Vista SP1) bluescreened on me and wouldn't start up properly. After I started with last known good configuration, a number of problems cropped up, but the one that's bothering me is that the network connection icon is showing the following error message:
Connection status: unknown
The dependency service or group failed to start.
I am actually connected to the internet, but my network is having problems, going on and off and not connecting to some of the computers on the network. The Connect to a network dialogue is showing that I am connected the network with limited access.
I'd appreciate any advice on this, especially since I will probably shortly be back with more problems with this damn computer. Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## Lisie (Jul 26, 2007)

DHCP Client and Network Location Awareness aren't working. When I tried to start DHCP Client, I got Windows could not start the DHCP Client service on the Local Computer.
Error 5: Access is denied. I checked the dependencies and all of them were on. For Network Location Awareness, I got the error Windows could not start the Network Location Awareness on Local Computer. For more information, review the System Event Log. If this is a non-Microsoft service, contact the service cendor, and refer to service-specific error code -1073741288. One of its dependencies is fine, but I don't know how to check the other two, Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock and NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver. Also, how do I check the event log?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Often times the last known good configuration can take you back quite a ways. If it were me, I'd try to run a system restore to get things a little more current.


----------



## Lisie (Jul 26, 2007)

I tried that, but anything farther back than two days is failing.


----------



## Lisie (Jul 26, 2007)

Help, anyone?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try running SFC: http://vistasupport.mvps.org/system_file_checker.htm


----------



## Lisie (Jul 26, 2007)

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## Lisie (Jul 26, 2007)

Any other ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the "number of problems" suggests that maybe you have hardware issues. Try running one of these for at least a couple of hours, they should run error-free.


Microsoft Memory Diagnostic

MEMtest86


----------



## Lisie (Jul 26, 2007)

I've actually recently upgraded my RAM and I thought that might be the problem, so I replaced the new memory with the old and most of the problems I've had are gone now, but it looks like the damage has been done with this issue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you had bad memory, there's no telling what got corrupted. That's a red flag whenever you install new memory and things go south. :smile:


----------



## Lisie (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm trying to get it replaced on warranty right now and using the old one meanwhile. Meanwhile, should I just reinstall the OS?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if you still have multiple issues, that may be the easiest way to proceed.

Whenever you add memory, you should first run one of those memory tests at least overnight before trying to use the machine. I normally run it for 24 hours, if it doesn't run error-free, the memory gets yanked.


----------



## rbatrack (Nov 15, 2009)

I had the same issue and as it is a corrupt TCP/IP Stack

To fix, you will need to run a command prompt as administrator

Start > All Programs > Accessories > Command Prompt (Right-Click and Run as Administrator)

At the command Prompt type : netsh winsock reset

Ignore all errors, restart your computer and networking should work


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, a service failing to start is rarely stack corruption. In any case, if you're going to reset the stack, might as well do the complete reset.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

